# Metal and wood



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

curious if any one here has done anything with metal and wood together? i mean other than basic hardware. i have some ideas just curious to see what you all have done.


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

Can't remember who made this table... Someone on here. But it was gorgeous enough I saved the picture for reference because I want one! 

I also included this wall art I saw in a hotel. And a sofa table that I believe came from someone else on here, but again beautiful work that I want to make something similar one day. 

I apologize if the builder is upset about me saving the pictures, but its for reference, and I hope a compliment that I want something similar.


----------



## chancey1483 (Oct 19, 2012)

I've had an idea to build a headboard/footboard with wood and copper tube but haven't put it in to action yet....should put that close to the top of the list.lol


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

I have.

Mainly, antique iron mixed with walnut.

Coat rack









http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/memb.../15374-551067-400969109959763-815224860-n.jpg


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Chrome legs on a piece of bug chewed Catalpa bench, with bark left on, and I do use welded steel frames for backing up slabbed out table tops.
Generally 1.5" 18ga. tube steel, lag bolted to the underside of slabbed out tables I make. It definitely stiffens em with minorly visible appearance.
I like alternative materials with wood. The combo's can be very interesting.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Wood and metal......NO WAY.....I wouldn't be caught NOT doing it:blink::blink::no::shifty::shifty: How bout you Da Aard???
The fun is creating from something existing/recycled.

Have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Da Aardvark said:


> Chrome legs on a piece of bug chewed Catalpa bench, with bark left on, and I do use welded steel frames for backing up slabbed out table tops.
> Generally 1.5" 18ga. tube steel, lag bolted to the underside of slabbed out tables I make. It definitely stiffens em with minorly visible appearance.
> I like alternative materials with wood. The combo's can be very interesting.


I disagree with Tim. I think the beauty of timber is it can be mixed with all sorts of things. Given - personal taste carries from one to another, thus the reason it is called personal taste. 

Back to the tread. Yes I do mix materials, sadly no pics to post. One thing I do a little more regularly is use railway spikes / nails in timber for coat hooks. I built a kitchen a few years back from recycled floor boards and wall linings. The door handles were made from railway spikes that had been cut shorter and I tapped a thread in them so they could be screwed on. Some loved them some didn't. In my humble opinion - they were awesome.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Tennessee Tim said:


> Wood and metal......NO WAY.....I wouldn't be caught NOT doing it:blink::blink::no::shifty::shifty: How bout you Da Aard???
> The fun is creating from something existing/recycled.
> 
> Have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
> Tim


I do like your work by the way, I just see the art in many different styles.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## H&W (Oct 22, 2012)

I love finding old cast iron to use with a ww'ing project.



Aaron


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

DaveTTC said:


> I disagree with Tim. I think the beauty of timber is it can be mixed with all sorts of things. Given - personal taste carries from one to another, thus the reason it is called personal taste.
> 
> Back to the tread. Yes I do mix materials, sadly no pics to post. One thing I do a little more regularly is use railway spikes / nails in timber for coat hooks. I built a kitchen a few years back from recycled floor boards and wall linings. The door handles were made from railway spikes that had been cut shorter and I tapped a thread in them so they could be screwed on. Some loved them some didn't. In my humble opinion - they were awesome.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


 
Dave, I'm sorry for the confusion...a differ in culture in the way we joke and have a little fun.....AS the pics show I do love metal and wood. I sometimes forget how many cultures and areas this site covers and definetly am encouraging him to use metal with wood.
Again, please accept my apologies for the misunderstanding.

All have a Blessed and Prosperous Day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

chancey1483 said:


> I've had an idea to build a headboard/footboard with wood and copper tube but haven't put it in to action yet....should put that close to the top of the list.lol


Great idea

Build Thread! Build thread! Build thread!

"The truth is more important than the facts"

Frank Lloyd Wright 


"Facts are the enemy of truth"

Don Quixote


----------



## dbales (Jun 21, 2011)

You have no clue how many projects I have "in the works" including wood and metal. Sadly "in the works" is mostly in my head, but I should have a few to post here soon.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Tennessee Tim said:


> Dave, I'm sorry for the confusion...a differ in culture in the way we joke and have a little fun.....AS the pics show I do love metal and wood. I sometimes forget how many cultures and areas this site covers and definetly am encouraging him to use metal with wood.
> Again, please accept my apologies for the misunderstanding.
> 
> All have a Blessed and Prosperous Day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
> Tim


My bad. I don't get icons on my iPad so can be hard hard with that and different sense of humor to know when someone is joking. I do know the short cut for a wink though 

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------

